# Clicking noise in a 93 Altima GXE



## NemoNuts (Jul 1, 2006)

I own a 1993 Nissan Altima GXE and am loving it. It runs fine but as of recently a clicking noise comes from the dash somewhere in the a/c system im assuming. When i change the temperature control from cool air to hot air the clicking sound gets louder like a gate or something is trying to open. My uncle, from whom i bought the car, said that it is a door in the air conditioning system that is trying to open and that it is a common problem in altima's. I dont know what I should do and have searched far and wide all over the internet to try and locate someone else who had the same problem, but alas it was to no avail.


Thanks to anyone who can help me, it is becoming quite the aggrivating noise.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

NemoNuts said:


> I own a 1993 Nissan Altima GXE and am loving it. It runs fine but as of recently a clicking noise comes from the dash somewhere in the a/c system im assuming. When i change the temperature control from cool air to hot air the clicking sound gets louder like a gate or something is trying to open. My uncle, from whom i bought the car, said that it is a door in the air conditioning system that is trying to open and that it is a common problem in altima's. I dont know what I should do and have searched far and wide all over the internet to try and locate someone else who had the same problem, but alas it was to no avail.
> 
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help me, it is becoming quite the aggrivating noise.



I wouldn't worry about it. If youra/c is work then eveything is fine right? Mine does the same thing. Your uncle might be correct, don't let the noise bother you it might normal for a 13 yr old car.

Frank


----------



## NemoNuts (Jul 1, 2006)

Well ya see, i tried using the heat and it didnt heat at all....so i hope that it is an easy fix....and im not sure if the clicking noise is even associated with the heating not working. I guess the best thing to do is to take it to a mechanic and have him diagnose the problem...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

NemoNuts said:


> Well ya see, i tried using the heat and it didnt heat at all....so i hope that it is an easy fix....and im not sure if the clicking noise is even associated with the heating not working. I guess the best thing to do is to take it to a mechanic and have him diagnose the problem...



Your heater core might be bad. Do you have any leaks inside the car or do you smell antifreeze anywhere? I still think the clicking noise is normal and is related to vaccum. Check the heater hoese inside the engine comaprtment near the fire wall to see if there leaking.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

yes. I had the same thing on my 95.
if you choose different air conditioning modes the sound might go away.
anyway the sound on my car was gone after a year it appeared.
don't worry about it.
I doubt the click noise has anything to do with heater.


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

i also had this problem. mine was the little control that opens the freashair intake door. rreplaced it years ago not sure of the price but i think it was like 35 or 40 dollars from the nissan dealer


----------



## brianinaustin (Oct 13, 2005)

My 94 just started the EXACT same thing... pressing buttons to select diff't vent locations did make it go away this morn. It's only done it the past two days. If you stick your head under the ps dash you'll see a steel threaded rod with a white plastic adapter going into a black box w/ two wires. That's where the noise is coming from. Did you want a solution or just company?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

what did you do?
what's the solution. I don't have that noise anymore.
just curious.


----------



## brianinaustin (Oct 13, 2005)

I haven't had time to do squat with mine yet. I found a half-inch long piece of what looks like 1/4 in. vacuum line on the ps floorboard... coincidence? It was cracked/split down the middle. Oh... selecting "bi-level" airflow is the only way I've found to temporarily fix the prob. and make the clicking go away.


----------



## hendu213 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have the clicking noise, and no heat. I got the car within the past 6 months from my aunt. When I got it, I did have heat. If I run the air from the top, no noise. If I select floor and top, I get the clicking.

I want to figure out how to get my heat back. I have little to no mechanic skills. Anyone know the best type of layout manual I could use to help guide myself through the hood....


----------



## stingermaster (Feb 6, 2005)

*no heat too*

I just found out that I have the same problem- No Heat! First there is no vacuum controls in an Altima all electric. There are motors that move flaps in the air box. The one that controls the heat is on the very bottom above the cpu and it moves a flap and has a cable that opens a water cock in the heater hose. I just ordered the motor unit I hope it cures my problem:woowoo:


----------



## hendu213 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Lets get these heaters working...It's Getting Cold!*

:banana: Gooe Luck!!!!! I am doing the good luck dance for you!!!!


----------



## latinegro (Jan 8, 2007)

*Hard to find heater part*



stingermaster said:


> I just found out that I have the same problem- No Heat! First there is no vacuum controls in an Altima all electric. There are motors that move flaps in the air box. The one that controls the heat is on the very bottom above the cpu and it moves a flap and has a cable that opens a water cock in the heater hose. I just ordered the motor unit I hope it cures my problem:woowoo:


I'm now having the same problem.... I can manually move the lever on the motor so that only cold air comes out or only heat but it won't do it by itself. Does anyone have the part number and best place to purchase?


----------

